

Amazon’s Jungle Logic - itg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/13/opinion/amazons-jungle-logic.html

======
tpatke
This conversation looks an aweful lot like the anti-Walmart and anti-Starbucks
movements. When a business starts to become massively successful such that
they start to kill small business - people start worrying about 'the
community'.

Change is hard. No doubt this is just the beginning. Amazon is going to get a
lot bigger. It is not too hard to see anti-trust charges in the not too
distent future.

Food for thought: people like to talk about what Facebook's database is worth
but Amazon has my online purchase history going back 10+ years. I know which
data I would rather own.

------
angdis
I really like amazon, but if they pull another dick move I will stop buying
from them. They already have a bad rep for the treatment of their warehouse
workers: <http://www.mcall.com/news/local/amazon/>

All indications are that this company is doing great in the short and long
term. There is no need for them to get greedy and mean.

